
Ask HN: Do you or anybody you know need my programming video course - sathishmanohar
Hi Guys and Gals<p>I am working on a 2 to 3 hour video course, to teach basic coding principles for newbies. I plan to teach 4 languages and the promise is to teach it all in one day. The course is not about getting someone a coding job in one day but it is about getting someone from zero to three in a scale of one to ten in one day.<p>I&#x27;m targeting newbies who are having hard time getting through the basics and non technical people who want to know the basics of programming. I&#x27;m planning to price the course at $99.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if there is demand for what I am making. Please tell me if you need this or know some one who might need this.
======
ankurdhama
"the promise is to teach it all in one day".. really? Do you have any proof of
"your way of teaching" could do that OR is this just a old fashioned promise?
If just a promise then $99 is way too much considering enormous amount of free
learning content available on internet.

~~~
sathishmanohar
Hi I know it sounds crazy. But I see that as an oppurtunity.

I have a youtube channel where I teach HTML CSS and Git in my mother toungue,
I have a lot of positive reviews for my simple to understand method of
teaching.

That being said I'm charging $99 because I'll save you days or months of users
time by making something difficult very easy and a task that can be completed
in a day and I'm so confident I can assure the results, I will have a 100% no
questions asked money back guarantee.

Although I still have to validate if my language will be good enough in voice,
since english is my second language and I don't speak english that often

Link to my youtube channel

[https://www.youtube.com/user/sathishmanohar](https://www.youtube.com/user/sathishmanohar)

------
brudgers
Why not continue to focus on Tamil and other languages where transitioning to
the English based idioms of programming languages represents a significant
hurdle?

~~~
sathishmanohar
I wish I can concentrate on Tamil too. The thing is I need to make some kind
of money to keep going so I had to go to the paying markets.

I think my product is going to be superior in some ways than existing
products.

